# 5 gallon buckets ??



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Can anyone give me a rough idea of how much a 5 gallon bucket holds ? (and PLEASE don't say 5 gallons  ) Just a rough guess of what weight of grain I would fit in one please  I am going to weigh some different grains later to get a proper idea but if anyone could give me an idea now I would be grateful

TIA

hoggie


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

A five gallon bucket will hold roughly thirty five pounds of grain.

Walton Feed lists the weight of their grain in five and six gallon buckets so you can use their figures for specific grain types. It varies somewhat with the specific kind of grain you're interested in.

http://waltonfeed.com/cart/all.html#J1

.....Alan.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

An American 5 gallon bucket...

I guess an imperial 5 gallon bucket would hold around 44 lbs of grain as it is 25% bigger.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you - that's great 

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh thanks Mistletoad - I always forget they're different. That's even better news 

hoggie


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

Doesn't that depends on which grain? I got 25 lbs. of corn into one bucket, but then 25 lbs. of rice filled a bucket and a half.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

One U.S. liquid gallon weighs 8.4 pounds. A 5 gallon bucket full of something like cornmeal with very little wasted air space would be around 40 pounds. Larger grains like corn with more air in between would be closer to 35 pounds I imagine.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## 0nmp0 (Apr 17, 2008)

I packed some mylar bags in buckets recently for the first time and here were my weights (including bucket, lid & mylar bag):

Flour: 29 -30lbs
White Rice: 36lbs (I got 38.2 for 1 and it was a bit tight but the lid closed)
Granulated Sugar: 37.8lbs

I already had wheat in 6 gallon buckets stored.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I picked up two nice buckets with tops at work this week. They were the buckets the calcium chloride pellets came in. I cleaned one up well today, and it is nice with no smell. The lid had a rubber gasket around the inside, and it snaps on the bucket. These should be perfect for my food storage. My foods like the rice, oats, wheat and flour are re-bagged in heavy freezer ziplock baggies, then put in a heavy clear plastic bag and tied off. These will go into the buckets. I prefer to re-bag my grains and rice in smaller quart size amounts, as if one of the bags gets an infestation, then the infeststion is limited solely to that one quart bag, and not the whole 5 gallon pail of loose grain as the mylar pail bags packs them. The flour is left in their original 5 pound paper packages and the heavy clear bags go over them and get tied off. Lessons learned from an pail of oatmeal that became a pail of worms, webs and moths. I've never had a problem with mice getting into my buckets.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks - I am finally lashing out to buy some and I am trying to figure out how many to get. I have a funny feeling that however many I get, I won't have enough 

Thanks

hoggie


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

60 pounds of honey


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

http://www.sciencemadesimple.net/volume2.php
Bookmark this site - really! 

A US quart is more-or-less a litre. A US gallon, of course, is ~4 litres.
An Imperial gallon is ~4.5 litres.

Five Imperial gallons is just under 2/3 of a bushel - which makes it just less than 40 pounds/~17Kg of high-grade wheat. Now picture carrying that.  Place your storage carefully. You don't want it accessible to rodents, but you also don't want to have to lift it high.


----------

